# Ultra rápida descida de temperatura usando o termómetro PRO c/ 0,01 ºC



## nuninho (2 Fev 2019 às 15:38)

Olá, caras! 

Ver o meu filme de 2019.02.01 em youtube - A minha temperatura externa desceu ultra-rapidamente em sul de Pedroso (VN de Gaia) enquanto os aguaceiros caíram.

Usando o meu termómetro Traceable High Accuracy Platinum 6411 com a resolução de 0,01 ºC.


----------



## nuninho (6 Fev 2019 às 15:06)

104 vistos mas ainda não tenho qualquer resposta... :/


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2019 às 15:36)

nuninho disse:


> 104 vistos mas ainda não tenho qualquer resposta... :/


Boas!
Responder precisamente a quê?


----------



## nuninho (6 Fev 2019 às 15:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Responder precisamente a quê?


Comentas e outras pessoas podem comentar o meu "OP" (= 1ª mensagem). Acho que neste site tem o meu 1º termómetro PROFISSIONAL.


----------



## JTavares (6 Fev 2019 às 17:47)

Apanhou pingos da chuva, é normal.


----------



## nuninho (6 Fev 2019 às 19:17)

JTavares disse:


> Apanhou pingos da chuva, é normal.


ok mas os aguaceiros não chegaram ao meu sensor. 

Davis Vantage Vue/Pro é mais *rápida* ou *lenta* descida/subida de temperatura que o sensor "bullet" (por exemplo: termómetro interior/exterior Tronic/Auriol... - ver em baixo?


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Fev 2019 às 19:39)

nuninho disse:


> ok mas os aguaceiros não chegaram ao meu sensor.
> 
> Davis Vantage Vue/Pro é mais *rápida* ou *lenta* descida/subida de temperatura que o sensor "bullet" (por exemplo: termómetro interior/exterior Tronic/Auriol... - ver em baixo?



Está avariada  _caput, acontece com muitíssima frequência, IN/OUT  é fruta muito dura  _


----------



## nuninho (8 Fev 2019 às 11:01)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Está avariada  _caput, acontece com muitíssima frequência, IN/OUT  é fruta muito dura  _


Muittíssima frequência = rápida taxa de atualização (8 segundos)? Isto avaria? lol não mas sim a separação entre cabo de sensor INTEGRADO e o termómetro básico (consumidor) estraga para desaparecer a temperatura externa ("--.-" ou "L0.5" ou "LO.S" ou...). O meu termómetro profissional Traceable inclui o cabo de sensor não-integrado. :P

** Se qualquer outra pessoa não tiver o termómetro *profissional (não "estação meteorológica" - por ex.: Davis Vantage...)*, tu e ele deve dar-me de parabéns por eu ser sozinho.


----------



## nuninho (12 Fev 2019 às 16:02)

Ainda não clica "gosto" no meu OP (1ª mensagem) nem comenta...

*Mas o meu PRIMEIRO vídeo português (ver para o topo) sobre o meu termómetro PRO com "timelapse" já fui publicado por mim através de youtube. Antes, Portugal nunca existiu qualquer vídeo português sobre qualquer termómetro PRO - timelapse*. :P


----------



## nuninho (6 Mar 2019 às 19:47)

Ver NOVO 2º vídeo em youtube:
 
Quando os fortes aguaceiros caíram às 13h35.


----------



## nuninho (26 Mar 2019 às 15:39)

ATENÇÃO: o 1º filme (01.fevereiro) é diferente ao outro filme (06.março) porque as POUCAS pessoas já viram o filme (março).


----------



## nuninho (26 Abr 2019 às 19:36)

*!!MUITO IMPORTANTE!!*

Caras:
POR FAVOR, deve clicar "gosto" esses meus 2 filmes e pode comentar aqui ou em youtube.


----------



## nuninho (22 Nov 2019 às 20:22)

*Antes até 18.março.2019:*





*Agora desde 21.outubro.2019:*





Ver novo 3º video - no dia 14.outubro, a ultra-rápida descida da temperatura entre 10h24 e 10h33 qd os aguaceiros caíram.


----------



## nuninho (23 Nov 2019 às 22:07)

- *ATENÇÃO:* ver as 2 fotos na minha mensagem anterior. 

Ver novo 4º video - no dia 23.novembro, a ultra-rápida descida da temperatura entre 00h24 e 00h33 qd os aguaceiros FORTES caíram.


----------



## nuninho (16 Abr 2020 às 15:22)

Ainda não recebo qualquer comentário há quase 5 meses... Até agora, as pessoas já votaram só 2 gostos sobre os meus filmes... Mas mínimo 10 comentários e 15 gostos para eu estar (muito) contente.


----------

